# Video but no Audio from capture device (Nintendo Switch)



## YukiMiku (Mar 4, 2021)

Hey all,
I've been scouring the forums for 2 hours now and I can't seem to solve this issue.
I bought this capture card from amazon to use to record gameplays on my switch, only issue is that while the video works:




The audio, on the other hand, does. not. work. at. all.

Here's what I made sure to do before posting this thread:

1) In properties, I chose in *Audio Output Mode* "_capture audio only_"



2) Also in properties, under *Audio Device*, I chose the "_Digital Audio Interface (2 - USB Digital Audio)_"
3) In *Advanced Audio Properties*, I made sure to select "_Monitor and Output_"




But, in my audio mixer, there's no indication that there's audio (it still remains at 0.0 dB):




This is extremely frustrating, so ANY advice is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks all!


----------



## roughnecks (Mar 4, 2021)

Just curious how this goes because I wanted to buy a cheap capture card like that.


----------



## YukiMiku (Mar 5, 2021)

To those still looking for a solution, my friend jokingly asked if I tried "taking it out and plugging it in again?"
Well, I unplugged the capture card and the HDMI cable, replugged the HDMI and capture-card into a different USB slot and well, it. fricking. worked.
Here's a solution I hope works out for some of y'all.


----------



## iyan0_0 (Mar 15, 2021)

YukiMiku said:


> To those still looking for a solution, my friend jokingly asked if I tried "taking it out and plugging it in again?"
> Well, I unplugged the capture card and the HDMI cable, replugged the HDMI and capture-card into a different USB slot and well, it. fricking. worked.
> Here's a solution I hope works out for some of y'all.


I tried this and it didn't work, any other suggestions that you might have heard of? I'm tryign to fix mine currently D:


----------



## Narciii (Mar 16, 2021)

You should try to put the WaveOut or Direct Sound in your capture card properties you will hear the sound of your game in your headphones and then add your headphones as a mic source 
thats how i stream with mine it works


----------



## Rafb85 (Apr 8, 2021)

Narciii said:


> You should try to put the WaveOut or Direct Sound in your capture card properties you will hear the sound of your game in your headphones and then add your headphones as a mic source
> thats how i stream with mine it works




Do you have your headset plugged into the nintendo switch ?


----------



## nuenie (May 11, 2021)

Bumping this thread because I am experiencing the same issue but with this capture card


----------



## Narciii (Jun 3, 2021)

no my headset is plug to my computer


----------



## Kittycatcrunchie (Dec 25, 2021)

I found a definitive solution to streaming from cheap capture cards to discord as well! The steps given by Narciii above do work for streaming to Twitch etc but do not work for streaming to Discord and calling platforms if you just wanna stream to a small group of friends. I managed to find instructions on how to do so here, buried under many useless facts and cut-off posts. 
To summarise:
1) Under Properties of your Audio Device, select either WaveOut or DirectSound as Audio Output Device.
2) Tick "Use Custom Audio Device" and select the name of your device — for me it's "Digital Audio Interface (USB Digital Audio)".
3) Right click on your Preview and go down to "Fullscreen Projector (Preview)" or "Windowed Projector (Preview)".
4) Select your desired resolution. 
5) Switch windows to your Discord/Call app and stream the Projector Preview window. 

Now you have a high quality audiovisual stream and your mic is left open to talk!


----------



## chromebookuser (Dec 25, 2021)

How does a nintendo switch support OBS....


----------

